# Excelsior



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

i saw some Excelsior at Michael's (arts and craft store). It's shaved aspen.

can i use this in my fly cultures?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Absolutely! I swear by the stuff myself. In fact, most cultures available for sale have excelsior in them....Josh's, Ed's, BJ's....


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

I use the stuff from micheals,.. but dose anyone know where to get bigger volumes of the stuff without spending a fortune?
Thanks,
Sib


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I use the stuff from micheals,.. but dose anyone know where to get bigger volumes of the stuff without spending a fortune?


I get mine on Ebay


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

VNashville Wraps ® 1-800-547-9727
Is where I get mine, But I go through alot...
If this helps. or just "google" excelsior for a local supplier.
Bruce


----------



## Jer (Feb 9, 2008)

I bought some from Walmart for 99 cents. It is green and should be enough to last me 6 months.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Is the "fine" what's commonly used in cultures? I see they have a "course" grade available as well.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Use what works best for you, but use the cleanest you can find. Green? I don't know, but I'd check to make sure its a safe dye. The whole idea is to increase surface area inside the cultures.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

I ordered from Paper mart. I ordered the coarse and it was about $78 shipped 
I spit it with someone and still have enought for a year at least
http://www.papermart.com/templates/21-0-15.htm


----------



## gandras (Sep 3, 2007)

I use plastic netting from onions and things like that.
Gandras


----------



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

gandras said:


> I use plastic netting from onions and things like that.
> Gandras


now THAT's an interesting idea!!


----------



## Almecum (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is a link to buy it by the bail if you want.
http://www.the-box-office.com/Excelsior.htm


----------

